# HP Pavillion zv5000 e mouse esterno usb

## f0llia

Ciao,

non riesco a far funzionare un qualsiasi mouse esterno usb su questo notebook, su un'altro (Asus) con xorg.conf identico funziona...

cosa potrei provare/fare ?

Tnx

----------

## TwoMinds

...potresti controllare

di aver abilitato il supporto di Device Drivers -> USB -> Human Interface

se esiste quando pluggi il mouse device tipo /dev/input/mouse0 mouse1 mice

controllare in dmesg se dice qualcosa quando pluggi il mouse

vedere se hai due entries in xorg.conf una per il touchpad e una per un altro mouse

vedere se hai una sola descrizione un po' generica di mouse in xorg.conf con device /dev/input/mice

fare un search nel forum sui topic di altre persone su portatili HP zv5000 o il corrispondente Compaq R3000 (topic che esistono) e confrontare l'xorg.conf

----------

## f0llia

ecco il mio dmesg:

```

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:07.2[C] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: irq 18, io mem 0xd0208c00

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: park 0

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/use b/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

```

I moduli sono tutti compilati correttamente.., in xorg.conf ho solo un device per il mouse ma ho provato anche a averne 2 separati: uno per touch e l'altro per l'esterno usb. ma niente...

----------

## f0llia

ho provato anche a copiare uno xorg.conf trovato sul forum per questo notebook...(precisamente questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-260806-highlight-hp+zv5000+mouse+usb.html ) ma non funziona...

che puo essere ??

----------

## f0llia

nessuno sa darmi una mano per far funzionare un USB mouse esterno ? tnx

----------

## Cazzantonio

con gpm ti funziona?

A me funziona con queste righe in /etc/conf.d/gpm

```
MOUSE=ps2

MOUSEDEV=/dev/input/mice
```

----------

## f0llia

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> con gpm ti funziona?
> 
> A me funziona con queste righe in /etc/conf.d/gpm
> 
> ```
> ...

 

a me non funziona in X in shell non ho provato..   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## f0llia

durante l'install da live cd il mouse funzionava.. c'e un modo per utilizzare i driver/qualsiasi cosa che usa che riguardi usb che usa il live cd ?

----------

## makami

Non è che stai sbagliando device?

Magari non è /dev/input/mice ma ad esempio /dev/input/mouse1 (solitamente /dev/input/mouse0 è il touchpad)

Prova da shell a scrivere cat /dev/input/mouse1 , poi prova a muovere il mouse, se appaiono caratteri strani mentre lo muovi significa che è quello il device

----------

## f0llia

il fatto è che durante il boot ( dopo pochi secondi che è acceso ) mi si spegne proprio la luce del puntatore ottico del mouse.. come se proprio fosse scollegato..

----------

## f0llia

no ideas ?   :Confused: 

----------

## f0llia

uppo il post perche ancora non sono riuscito a far funzionare un mouse ottico USB... come posso risolvere ?? grazie a tutti   :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

secondo me è il kernel compilato male. se come dici appena inizia il caricamento si spegne potrebbe anche essere che il modulo dell'usb non funzioni o hai un modulo caricato errato. dopotutto se con il livecd funziona non è che ci possono essere molte possibilità.

----------

## f0llia

che tipo di controlli posso fare per verificare quello hce mi dici ?

questo è il dmesg riguardo all' usb:

```

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:07.2[C] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: irq 18, io mem 0xd0208c00

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

```

EDIT:

inserendo una chiave usb, viene rilevata  e viene montata automaticamente, ma al momento di accedervi mi da un errore!

Puo essere legato come problema ?

----------

## f0llia

Help pls   :Confused: 

Ecco la mia conf riguardo all'usb:

```

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

```

c'e qualcosa che devo sostituire/modificare/aggiungere ??

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Dunque di spunti te ne son stati dati molti. I problemi possono essere 

0) il mouse funziona? [direi di si visto che da liveCD funzionava]

1) Con l'altro OS(r) funzionano le periferiche usb? [se non c'è più non stare ad installarlo  :Very Happy:  ]

2) Usando un liveCD recente qule knoppix il mouse USB va?

3) hai già guardato su linux-on-laptops.com ? C'è la pagina di portatili HP ed il tuo c'è. Per di più chi ha postato la recensione è utente gentoo anche lui

I possibili problemi possono esser o nel kernel, a casua di qualche voce mancante, o in xorg.conf. Pertanto se dopo aver controllato la pagina sul tuo portatile non riesci ancora a risolvere, posta il tuo xorg.conf e l'output di 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz
```

 (occhio che è molto lungo, redirigilo su un file)

//EDIT: ops qualcuno m ha preceduto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## f0llia

Vero, ho avuto molti spunti, ma purtroppo non sono ancora riuscito a risolvere, e spero di trovar il modo con il vostro aiuto..

Le perfiferiche USB con altri OS funzionano tranquillamente, chiavetta USB, mouse e hd esterno..

Il mouse USB funzionava anche in fase di installazione con il live cd ( in shell si mouveva il cursore )

L'articolo su linux lap-top è di un modello differente dal mio, io non ho nforce3 e nvidia.. 

io ho:

```

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP Host Bridge (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP AGP Bridge

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SMBus (rev 16)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Dual Channel Bus Master PCI IDE Controller

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 434c

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4342

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc IXP AC'97 Modem (rev 01)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP]

02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

02:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

02:04.2 System peripheral: Texas Instruments PCI1620 Firmware Loading Function (rev 01)

02:07.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

02:07.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

02:07.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)

```

Per quanto riguarda la conf del kenel riguardo all'usb è nel post precedente.

Grazie per la collaborazione

----------

## Apetrini

Allora...fammi un piacere posta un 

```
lsmod
```

 e un 

```
modprobe -l
```

 e poi apri una shell, guardati il risultato di "dmesg", collega il mouse, attendi un paio di secondi e posta le nuove righe di 

```
dmesg
```

.

Sicuramente ti manca o il modulo o il caricamento del modulo....

----------

## f0llia

eccoli:

```

 # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            48160  0

snd_mixer_oss          17792  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            33152  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6912  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50960  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          8076  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_atiixp_modem       14088  0

snd_atiixp             17164  2

snd_ac97_codec         91296  2 snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp

snd_ac97_bus            3072  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                79748  5 snd_pcm_oss,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21892  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    46436  12 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               8800  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          9608  3 snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_pcm

```

modprobe:

```

 modprobe -l

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/scsi/ipr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_sx4.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_sis.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/base/firmware_class.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/input/touchkitusb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/phidgetservo.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/dummy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/s2io.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/pci/snd-atiixp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/pci/snd-atiixp-modem.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-bus.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_raw.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NOTRACK.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/lib/libcrc32c.ko

```

dmesg:

```

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: irq 18, io mem 0xd0208c00

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

```

e il dmesg dopo l'inserimento del mouse:

```

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: irq 18, io mem 0xd0208c00

ehci_hcd 0000:02:07.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

```

che c'e ?

----------

## sbabbaro

Ciao, 

     ho anch'io un HP pavillion zv5000 (AthlonXP 3000+) e ho avuto seri problemi con il kernel 2.6.14 sopratutto per quanto riguarda l'USB.

Sono tornato alla versione 2.6.13-r3 che "abbastanza" stabile, l'unico problema che ho riscontrato e' che se lasci il mouse usb inserito hai un errore nel modulo di gestione dell'usb al caricamento del kernel e l'unica soluzione e' riavviare la macchina senza mouse inserito. Arriva al prompt ma il sistema usb non funziona piu'.

Inoltre nel 2.6.14 inoltre la non funziona la patch per far funzionare la pcmcia.

Non ho provato il 2.6.15 ho messo in /etc/portage/package.mask un bel 

```

>=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.14  

<=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.50

```

Il secondo e' perche' dopo l'ultimo emerge sync mi vedevo in emerge -upvt world l'installazione del kernel 2.4.X. Il perche' del 50 cosi' prendo tutti i kernel della serie 2.4.X

Per quanto riguarda l'xorg.conf questa e' la parte per la gestione del mouse che ho io

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "Buttons" "3"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Buttons" "3"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

Forse e' ridondante ma funziona...

Ciao

----------

## f0llia

ciao, sono tornato ieri delle ferie (  :Razz:  )

..il kernel 2.6.13 (gentoo-sources) non è piu in portage...c'e un altro modo per risolvere ?? :°

grazie per la pazienza..ma non poter usare un mouse esterno per me è davvero moooolto scomodo e molto piu lento..

tnx per l'aiuto

EDIT:

ho provato anche con il nuovo kernel:

```

Linux gohan 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Feb 25 16:22:55 CET 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

ma non funziona nulla!! ...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

che diavolo c'e che   :Crying or Very sad:  non funziona ??!

----------

## f0llia

@sbabbaro: mi potresti cortesemente postare la parte riguardante "ServerLayout" del tuo xorg.conf ? 

grazie 

PS: non ho ancora risolto nulla..  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## f0llia

ho provato anche con kernel vanilla 2.6.13.4, ma non risolvo NULLA!! il laser del mouse durente il boot si accende, poi a metà si spegne e non ne vuole piu sapere!!

direi che sono proprio alla frutta... che posso fare ???   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## f0llia

up   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

